# Top 10 Reason to Attend GLFF 2008



## KkrazyKkaren (Apr 27, 2006)

I am so excited to share with you this year's

Power Point presentation by Robert Beech 

http://www.greatlakesfrightfest.com/Top 10-2008.ppt


~Karen aka KkrazyKkaren
Great Lakes FrightFest
May 30 -> June 1, 2008


----------



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

*Funny * : )


----------

